# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Branderige ogen

## frieda1961

Is er iemand bekend met het feit dat ogen kunnen gaan branden bij het kijken naar een lcd televisie.
Met een Lcd computerscherm zijn we niet bekend, maar mijn zoon had een nieuwe tv gekocht, een lcd en kan er dus niet langer naar kijken dan 10 minuten.
Om de ogen is het dan helemaal rood en van binnen branden ze.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Frieda, 

Mijn vriend heeft een tv met LCD scherm... en soms kan ik daar niet te lang naar kijken. Bij mij is vast gesteld dat ik door medicatie uit t verleden deze gevoeligheid heb opgelopen. Eens in de zoveel tijd krijg ik druppels en/of zalf van de huisarts om de branderigheid tegen te gaan. Deze druppels en/of zalf gaan uitdroging tegen. 

Weet niet of je er iets aan hebt... maar wat ook heel erg kan mee spelen... is dat er te weinig licht rondom te TV is... dan heb je alleen het felle licht van de tv.

Su6
petra

----------


## Agnes574

ik heb ook vlugger last van branderige ogen als ik int donker tv kijk(maar heb geen LCD-tv...)
Ik gebruik geregeld oogdruppels(kunsttranen)omdat ik heel vaak last heb van vermoeide,prikkende en branderige ogen!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## frieda1961

Bedankt voor de tips.
Mijn zoon heeft ook al gekeken met veel licht om hem heen en heeft ook oogdruppels, maar die heeft die al jaren, voor zowel tranende als droge ogen ivm zijn hooikoorts. Zit ook op voldoende afstand.
We hebben de tv van het weekend kunnen verkopen voor een leuke prijs, gelukig voor hem niet al teveel verlies.
Hij gaat nu op zoek naar een gewone breedbeeld tv.
Maar bedankt, fijn om reacties te krijgen.

----------


## Dimitri

hey,

Ik ben Dimitri jongen van 14 jaar.

Ik heb er ook last van gehad...,
Spontaan beginnen tranen, droge ogen, pijn in de ogen,...

De dokter schreef dan druppeltjes voor, dit hielp.
Maar als je ermee stopt zal het gewoon terug komen. Dus als je ermee begint blijven doen.

Normaal gezien met je met een LCD scherm geen last hebben.
Ik kan naar een gewoon computer of tv scherm niet lang kijken.
Naar een lcd scherm kan ik het uren.
Als je je zoon naar tv of pc scherm kijkt moet hij er ver genoeg vandaan blijven.
Dit kan er ook mee te maken hebben.

Ik hoop dat je iets hebt aan m'n uitleg.

mvg
Dimitri

----------


## frieda1961

Hallo Dimitri.
Wat ontzettend aardig van jou om de tips door te geven.
We hebben ook al drupels geprobeerd en hij zat er ver genoeg vanaf.
Wel heeft hij ook last van lcd schermen op de pc maar nu beginnen we te denken dat het HD is waar hij last van krijgt, maar ja dat verklaart weer niet waarom hij het ook heeft met het lcd computer scherm.
We blijven zoeken hoor. Nogmaals bedankt!

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Frieda,

Kun je voor mij en anderen 'HD' even verduidelijken??
Alvast bedankt en sterkte met zoeken!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Dimitri

HD is high defenition fzo iets...

Dat is op de dag van vandaag het beste van het beste kwaliteit op de makrt :Wink: 

mvg
Dimitri

@frieda, dat is dan weel zeer vreemd :s, dan weet ik ook niets meer  :Stick Out Tongue: 
succes en sterkte verder X

----------


## Agnes574

Dimitri,
merci voor de uitleg...ik loop wat achter vrees ik op dat gebied!  :Confused: 
Groetjes Agnes

Ps;hoe gaat het met de gitaarlessen?  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Aggie, je was niet de enige die achter liep... hier nog eentje :Wink:  

Thanks voor de uitleg Dimitri! 

Knuffel!
petra

----------


## Agnes574

HaHa...we zijn juist een tweeling!  :Wink:

----------


## Dimitri

miss niet zo duidelijk uitgelegd :Stick Out Tongue: 
zal nu wat betere uitleg geven.


Als je naar een elektronica zaak gaat, je wilt een tv kopen.
Dan kost dit 1000 euro voor een flatscreen?
Dat is dan gewone kwaliteit. En die vind ik persoonlijk zeer slecht.
Als je dan een HD flatscreen neemt. deze zijn meestal dubbel van de prijs, zie je het verschil. En das echt WAUW! Het is zo scherp, je geloofd je ogen niet. Zo knap is dat :Wink: . Je staat vlak voor een scherm dat 122cm groot is (diagonaal) en het heeft haarfijne details. Nou daar sta je van te kijken  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Met geluid en al die andere rotzooi het zelfde.
Met geluid gaan ze dan weer heel ver in de perfectionisme van de geluidjes dat je hoort. Je hoort met HD zuiverdere klanken. Maar een nadeel is dan wel weer dat als je een liedje van slechtere kwaliteit hebt dat dit direct op valt.

maar nu gaan we volgens mij seriues of topic :Stick Out Tongue: 
maar goed.

Ik heb deze woensdag mijn 2de gitaar les en zit er op te wachten :Embarrassment: 
Ik heb hier thuis veel geofend en droom er altijd van weg.
Het overpakken van akkoorden gaat alleen nog moeilijk -,-

mvg Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt Dimitri,
voor je duidelijke uitleg...is leuk;leer ik weer wat bij!!
Succes met je gitaarlessen!

Nu gaan we idd weer 'to the point' komen wat dit topic betreft,we kunnen over je gitaarlessen etc hopelijk nog genoeg lezen op jouw eigen topic?

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb vandaag ver hele dag voor mijn pc gezeten;
-mijn ogen zijn vermoeid,droog,prikken en zien rood....kunsttranen helpen wel wat(oogdruppels)...zijn er nog meer dingen die kunnen helpen???

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Dimitri

Weg van dat computer scherm gaan en rusten  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Je ogen niet te veel belasten...
Je kan er beter mee stoppen.
Als je er al zo lang opzit is het het best dat je er toch een paar uur (1a 2uur) niet meer op gaat.
Zo kunnen je ogen rusten en kan je weer gaan computeren  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nog beter is natuurlijk dat je er voor vandaag gewoon mee stopt.

XxxX Dimitri

ps: het is normaal dat je ogen zo reageren van zolang naar een scherm te kijken  :Wink: 
ik spreek uit ervaring (a)
met mezelf, broer en andere mensen =p

----------


## Agnes574

Dank je wel Dimitri,
je hebt volledig gelijk...ga zo mijn bedje induiken en pc in kast zetten!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## frieda1961

tja ik hoef dus al niets meer uit te leggen. Dimitri bedankt hoor!!!
De ogen blijven echter wel branden en ja dat is vreemd maar voor alles is een oplossing toch???
Eigenlijk ook de reden waarvoor ik hier kwam.

toedeloe allen

----------


## Luuss0404

*Branderige Ogen*
Branderige ogen kunnen het gevolg zijn van overgevoeligheidsreacties. Stoffen als sigarettenrook, chloor, contactlensvloeistof en make-up kunnen het oog irriteren. Belangrijk is om deze stoffen zo veel mogelijk te vermijden. Kies bv. lenzenvloeistof en make-up die specifiek op allergie getest zijn (allergeen).
*Droge Ogen*
Droge ogen kunnen het gevolg zijn van traanbuisaandoeningen, allergieën, een tekort aan vitamine A of een extreem droge omgeving. Ook kunnen droge ogen een eerste symptoom van reumatische artritis zijn. Extra vitamine A en vitamine B 2 zijn bevorderlijk voor dit oogprobleem.
_(Bron: mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)_

Droge ogen artikel zie: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10863

----------


## de Vries

Zelf ook veel last gehad van droge ogen (en blepharitis), kunsttranen (hyabak) hielp niet meer.. toen via de oogarts Lipomyst als advies gekregen en ben er heel blij mee!

----------


## de Vries

bestel nu trouwens de Lipomyst (en rest voor mijn blepharitis) via www.uruzmedical.nl , weet iemand wellicht een nog goedkopere aanbieder?

----------


## Heleen Govaerts

De klachten hierboven omschreven lijken heel veel te maken te hebben met spanning in je ogen. Als je lang naar een computerscherm of TV kijkt dan zet je je ogen als het ware vast. Terwijl ogen het juist fijn vinden om veel te bewegen. Een tip die ik tegenkwam op een website over droge ogen was: knipper iedere 10 minuten even extra vaak. (blijkbaar knipperen mensen veel minder vaak als naar een scherm staren, dat zorgt er ook voor dat je ogen uitdrogen) En ga ieder uur even 5 minuten weg van je beeldscherm, liefst naar buiten!

----------

